# Capital Area MPO Bicycle Survey (Raleigh, NC)



## mtbcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

Press Release

April 11th, 2006

The North Carolina Capital Area MPO Bicycle Survey

WAKE, HARNETT, & JOHNSTON COUNTY—Announcing an opportunity to provide input on ways to improve conditions for bicycling in your area. Have you ever wanted to bike to work or the store, but were concerned about the condition of the roadway or the safety at an intersection? Now is your chance to tell the N.C. Department of Transportation and the N.C. Capital Area MPO what they can do to make bicycling safer and more attractive. 

The N.C. Capital Area Metropolitan Planning Organization (CAMPO), in cooperation with member governments, the Capital Area Bicycle and Pedestrian Stakeholders Group and the Transportation Planning Branch of the N.C. Department of Transportation are creating a Comprehensive Transportation Plan (CTP) for all of Wake County and the portions of Harnett and Johnston counties that fall within CAMPO’s planning boundary. The CTP is an un-funded vision plan that will determine what roadway, transit and bicycle improvements will be needed over the next fifty years. The bicycle portion of the plan will identify locations where on-road bicycle facilities (bike lanes, wide travel lanes, signed bicycle routes, and wide shoulders) are needed. The plan will also recommend greenways and multi-use paths that need to be constructed.

The Capital Area MPO encourages citizens that live or work in Wake, Harnett and Johnston counties to provide input on the Bicycle Element of the Capital Area MPO Comprehensive Transportation Plan by taking the Capital Area Bicycle Survey. Interested citizens can access the survey, from now until the beginning of June, by visiting their website (www.campo-nc.us). Paper copies of the survey are also available. For more information about Capital Area MPO Bicycle Survey or the Capital Area Bicycle and Pedestrian Stakeholders Group you can visit http://www.campo-nc.us/BPSG/BPSG_Home.htm or contact Jake Petrosky via email at [email protected] or by phone at (919)807-8515.


----------

